# holding adult pigs still for injection



## DLMKA (Jun 28, 2014)

Dad and I went to deworm 3 tamworth feeders each about 60lbs and 2 berkshire gilts about 260-280 lbs. We cornered the 60lb tams and held them in place with a board and was successful in administering an invomec injection. Tried the same method with the two big gilts and there was no f*$#ing way we were going to hold them still. How do you do it? Thinking about building some sort of squeeze chute. This segways well into AI here in about two weeks. The first gilt goes into standing heat on 17th +/- and the other on 21st +/-. How do you hold them still for AI?


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

What I do is move very fast and use an injector gun. I can do it with standard syringe and needles too but that is harder. Here's an injector gun:

http://www.jefferspet.com/products/volume-repeater-syringes
http://www.jefferspet.com/products/automatic-bottle-top-syringe

I have both of these types. Both are excellent. One in each hand and I can vaccinate many pigs per minute. I'm doing this out in the field with no restraints. Just toss down some treats to distract them. We do it as a team, one person logging data on a clipboard, two people tagging and vaccinating, one person providing entertainment for the pigs typically bread crumbs.Works.

When it is time to AI they want to hold still. It's called standing heat. If they're not standing still they're not ready.

-Walter


----------



## PasturedPork (Jan 22, 2014)

Highlands where on the animal are you injecting?

The only way in my opinion to give shots is with a snare. Walk from behind the animal and slip it over their nose and into their open mouth. The wire will be around the top of their mouth and they will stand still while you give them injections. They aren't hurt by it but will scream.

Here is a link for one. I have never posted links before so I don't know if this will work?
http://www.farmerboyag.com/swine-handling-accessories/30-hog-snare-long.asp


----------



## PasturedPork (Jan 22, 2014)

Sorry I just Re read your post.

For AI you shouldn't need to restrain the animal as they should be in standing heat. I sit/lean on their backside whilst doing AI as I think it might help them to "think" they are being bred


----------



## Shore Farming (Jan 9, 2014)

We also had trouble with Ivomec because it is supposed to be a subcutaneous injection, and Ivomec is viscous. Trying to get 5 ml under the skin before the pig moves is a challenge - especially when the stuff won't come out very fast. It made us desire a chute for our future. Injecting farrowsure or other small doses did work great for us with the injector gun Walter suggested - IM.


----------



## Shore Farming (Jan 9, 2014)

Snare - I am picturing myself (5'3") snaring our 650 lb boar, Killer, and going for a little ride. If it keeps raining, I could wear skis in the mud. A new sport? Our vet did suggest a snare as well. I was just having fun.


----------



## Bubbas Boys (Apr 11, 2013)

Snaring works. I watched a vet do it to our show pigs to draw blood and had to have one. It pretty much just makes them unable to move.


----------



## PasturedPork (Jan 22, 2014)

Shore farming I am an old man and I can snare a 800 lb boar if needed. For whatever reason they don't move.


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

A little something that works for me is having super tame pigs that I hand feed at least twice a day and I pat each side of their necks on each pig every feeding over and over everyday. When it's shot time, I feed them, pat them like I always do and inject the shot or shots. It works awesome!...makes shot time almost fun....most don't even move the slightest bit once they get a certain weight and size which starts about that 150 or so size but gets way easier as they get a lot bigger. What I'm finding I like before they get that size is to grab a back leg and push them up against a fence with my legs and then inject them to make sure they get the dose they need. I hate wondering if they got what they needed or not.


----------



## Philosaw (Mar 3, 2014)

Shore Farming said:


> We also had trouble with Ivomec because it is supposed to be a subcutaneous injection, and Ivomec is viscous. Trying to get 5 ml under the skin before the pig moves is a challenge - especially when the stuff won't come out very fast. It made us desire a chute for our future. Injecting farrowsure or other small doses did work great for us with the injector gun Walter suggested - IM.



I think your needle gauge was too small. I followed Highland's advice and have been very successful. Get a variety of lengths and gauges. We use the shortest for subcutaneous injections on wieners and longer for the older pigs. You can inject in probably a second while they eat. We also have a narrow Shute that we run them into if we need to spend mor time with them.

In the many places, snares are still used to slaughter...not exactly a calm way to do the dead! Some snares have a hook to drop over a fence rail.


----------



## DLMKA (Jun 28, 2014)

I've got tame pigs, the tamworths were a little wild at first but realize now I'm not a threat, still don't care for being handled much but they do get scratched down good at feeding. The one gilt will lay down on your feet if you scratch her belly. I'm going to try her again before they get any food. I like the auto syringes that Walter posted too. I was just having trouble getting the ivomec to flow out of the needle. May just need a heavier gauge, short needle for the big pigs.


----------



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

So what needle gauge is best for a 350-pound pig? (I realized my trouble with injections might be that I am using needles from my equine vet. Horse skin is way thinner than pig skin.) I agree, getting in a complete 5 ml shot can be a challenge.


----------



## stockdogcompany (Jan 25, 2015)

If all else fails......


----------



## amylou62 (Jul 14, 2008)

I never did give injections. My sows got their ivomec in a piece of bread. They were very spoiled.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

PasturedPork said:


> Shore farming I am an old man and I can snare a 800 lb boar if needed.


Hmm... and I can run even a big pig to the ground and flip it over pinning it on its back. I've done it. I avoid doing it if at all possible. There are easier ways to do most things. 



PasturedPork said:


> Highlands where on the animal are you injecting?


Depends on the pig and injection. Neck is preferred. Up behind the skull.



PasturedPork said:


> The only way in my opinion to give shots is with a snare.


Hmm... I've given thousands out in the field.



PasturedPork said:


> wire will be around the top of their mouth and they will stand still while you give them injections. They aren't hurt by it but will scream.


My method doesn't even get a fuss or scream.

Last year we had a vet here for a herd of pigs we were shipping. She needed to do health inspections, temperatures, tagging, etc. Our family did all the wrangling and actual contact (temperature, tags, etc) of the pigs. My wife and sons brought me the groups of pigs and I simply handled them. The vet was amazed but then she had had a bad experience as a student where she got nailed by a big sow. Our sows were as big but they're used to me handling them, moving in amongst them, I know how to read them and touch them. I wouldn't want to do this with your pigs but I can wrangle, inspect, inject and tag ours without chutes or snares. I keep it all very calm.

Guess this is like religion and politics - something not to quibble over.  We each have a way that works for us. I prefer whispering.

-Walter


----------



## PasturedPork (Jan 22, 2014)

Well let us know how you make out.

It's difficult to give advice to strangers over the Internet. I'm just trying to learn too.


----------



## Shore Farming (Jan 9, 2014)

amylou62 said:


> I never did give injections. My sows got their ivomec in a piece of bread. They were very spoiled.


I have heard of using invermectin (horse paste 1.87) orally, but Ivomec? Can you confirm that - did you get a vet recommendation? Anyone else do this? Definitely an off label use but I couldn't find any info. on it.

We are using 18 g needles. Pigs love to be rubbed, etc. Stick something pointy in them and they move. 2 ml of a liquid with the gun is easy because it is quick. We hired a young vet to help with the Ivomec after doing our vaccinations - they were a little needle shy. She also couldn't use the gun, needle would bend, stuff wouldn't come out. She switched to a syringe. Should we have tried a 16 g needle?


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

With the multi-injector gun I'm moving so fast that it is touch, inject and done all in one movement. It takes a tiny fraction of a second. I'm not squeezing or pulling the trigger, I'm pushing. All one smooth move. Reach out and touch someone. ATT slogan. 

If the needle is bending it may be damaged on the tip, dull or too fine a gauge. Alternatively you might be hitting bone just under the skin - not good, choose a different spot. 

If the fluid isn't coming out then you may need a thicker gauge needle, which fits with the bending. Ivermec is viscous. Go down a number to the heavier duty needles.

Another issue if the fluid isn't coming out then you might have a problem with needles freezing - I've had that happen. A hot water thermos helps. We're in a cold climate. It's really the wind that is the problem when combined with cold weather.

-Walter


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Shore Farming said:


> I have heard of using invermectin (horse paste 1.87) orally, but Ivomec? Can you confirm that - did you get a vet recommendation? Anyone else do this? Definitely an off label use but I couldn't find any info. on it.
> 
> We are using 18 g needles. Pigs love to be rubbed, etc. Stick something pointy in them and they move. 2 ml of a liquid with the gun is easy because it is quick. We hired a young vet to help with the Ivomec after doing our vaccinations - they were a little needle shy. She also couldn't use the gun, needle would bend, stuff wouldn't come out. She switched to a syringe. Should we have tried a 16 g needle?


I use invermectin for swine and also when they have it for horses (1.87) i use it. Most times the horse one is on sale and i stock up on it. Its the same thing just the dose given is different. 

Be hard for me to run down all my stock to give a shot.


----------



## Shore Farming (Jan 9, 2014)

Gerold - do you use 2x the dose with the 1.87 invermectin? I read several forums which suggested this for swine.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Shore Farming said:


> Gerold - do you use 2x the dose with the 1.87 invermectin? I read several forums which suggested this for swine.


That's what most use. I use a bit under that and it works fine.


----------



## disturbedinwv (Jun 30, 2014)

highlands said:


> With the multi-injector gun I'm moving so fast that it is touch, inject and done all in one movement. It takes a tiny fraction of a second. I'm not squeezing or pulling the trigger, I'm pushing. All one smooth move. Reach out and touch someone. ATT slogan.
> 
> -Walter





highlands said:


> What I do is move very fast and use an injector gun.
> 
> -Walter


Reading this thread, I chuckled, as I had a somewhat vivid image flash through my mind of Walter, wielding an injector gun in each hand, very quickly inoculating pigs. In my mind he even has dual holsters for the guns... :hysterical:


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

disturbedinwv said:


> Reading this thread, I chuckled, as I had a somewhat vivid image flash through my mind of Walter, wielding an injector gun in each hand, very quickly inoculating pigs. In my mind he even has dual holsters for the guns... :hysterical:


When i first got my Gilts and they were loaded in my truck Everett got in the truck and shot 12 Gilts with his injector in about 1 min. If you got lots of pigs the injector guns work really well.


----------

